# Portland Square squatters victorious in court



## JTG (May 1, 2008)

Wasn't aware this was happening tbh:




			
				Bristol Indymedia said:
			
		

> Portland Square squat gets reprieve in Bristol County Court
> 
> Bristol squatters were in Greyfriars court this morning to oppose the granting of an Interim Posession Order (IPO) against the occupiers of the Red Factory squat in Portland Square. If granted, residents would have had to leave within 24 hours or face criminal proceedings. Owners Askon estates, a large multinational based in Dublin with interests in the Middle East, failed to name a date when they knew the building had been squatted. They are required to do this under the provisions of the 1997 Criminal Justice Act (CJA) - an infamous piece of legislation bought in the last gasp of Major's Conservative government..
> 
> ...



Really pleased, they're just round the corner from here and it's been good to see that building being used rather than remaining derelict as it was for so long.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2008)

Best of luck to them. My local squatted community centre has recently been evicted after months of decline at the hands of a couple of troublesome residents and that makes me sad, but it's nice to see that for every squat that crumbles, another is born somewhere else in the country.

Support your local squatters folks, it's amazing what can be done with little more than the shell of a building and lots of stuff taken out of skips. Taking action against decay and waste and community breakdown in urban areas ftw


----------



## hp66 (May 1, 2008)

Superb.  It's great to hear of some updated new fangled seventies eighties activism having some success, and not just the recycled fashion.


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2008)

ooh, hello you!


----------



## hp66 (May 1, 2008)

evening. yeah, back in brizzle.  i still lurk here now & again, most often for a techy fix . Was just about to search that rule change about changing names. hp66 so much easier.  Hope life's good. Hello to your flatmate


----------



## hp66 (May 1, 2008)

Oh and what appropriate May Day news. Up the shirkers


----------



## kalidarkone (May 1, 2008)

Thats brilliant news! Its disgusting that the building has empty so long. I have often hped that it would be put to some good use.


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2008)

empty buildings everywhere though innit ey. Look at the old YMCA/theatre/Uni halls that were squatted for the international day of action a few weeks back


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

Bristol seems to have quite a thriving scene, or maybe that's the only side of Bristol I know 

This is good news, pleased to here it's being put to good use.


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2008)

Bristol is absolutely chock full of hippies, squatters, ravers, crusties, anarchists and free party crews

like hp66 said, up the shirkers


----------



## zenie (May 2, 2008)

JTG said:


> Bristol is absolutely chock full of hippies, squatters, ravers, crusties, anarchists and free party crews
> 
> like hp66 said, up the shirkers




I did quite fancy moving there when I was a teenager, all the cool music seemed to be coming outta bristol.


----------

